

Generate Stripe credit card charges without setting up a web application - jmgutn
http://stripe.crawley-cloud.com/

======
chinathrow
\- In financial industry? check

but:

\- no imprint: check

\- no terms: check

\- no privacy policy: check

\- no SSL/TLS: check

\- singup vs signup: check

Try harder. Yeah - why is this front page?

------
latchkey
I worry about the simple spelling mistake in the navigation on the page.
Doesn't really instill confidence in someone claiming to work with payments.
Also, the site isn't SSL. Why is this on the front page of HN?

------
mooted1
What do you do exactly?

Does the stripe api really need simplification?

If you're trying to take the development out of using stripe, why not just use
Square?

